# your best and worst smelling detailing products...



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

simple really....

for me:

worst - ironX
best - zymol glasur

over to you


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Worst: Ironx
Best...hmmm....:
Blacklight, black hole, migliore wheel seal.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Best is a toss up between blackhole and DJ Diamond White.....the wax I actually tasted....don't ask.

Worst for me is any tar n glue remover I happen to have. Hate the smell of those.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Zymol HD cleanse for me, mmmmmm CHOCOLATE


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

IronX as the worst hands down
Favourite has to be CG Barebones


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Worst - IronX

Best - Swissvax Mirage


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Worst - IronX

Best - Megs Nxt shampoo, dunno why but I wanna eat it...


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

*Worst* IronX (i see a pattern developing here!!)

*Best* Crystal Rock although im becoming rather addicted to AF Imperial ATM


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Worst- IX

Best- Swissvax Mystery/Best of Show


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

Meguiars show car glaze no. 7 smells pretty bad

Love the smell of Rainforest Rub and it's still my wax of choice


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

If it was a true poll. iron x would win hands down as probably the worst and rankest smelling product at present and im with the majority on that one.

Best atm would be RG42.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Worst - Iron X
Best - Zymol Creame


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Worst - Deironizer

Best - Gloss it Gloss Enhancer, can't really put my finger on what it is. Sort of minty i guess


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

*Best* AF Lather or Maxi Suds

*Worst* Errmmmm......Iron X


----------



## steveturbocal (Apr 18, 2009)

Worst for me has to be AG super interior cleaner

Best has to be DJ Hard Candy, Orange Crush, Banana Armour and Megs Soft wash gel and Deep Crystal Stage 2 although the last 2 don't taste as nice as they smell


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Worst - Wonder Wheels (when i first started out i used it DOH)

Best - Bubblegum PB Paste wax

((I've not had the chance to get my hands on iron-x and all the expensive stuff yet, years to come))


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Good call with the nattys blue.. :argie:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

best - megs edurance tyre gel

worst - gotta say Magifoam
I've never smelt the banana smell. Maybe really old banana's that have gone off and have been mashed up.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

And the winner for the worst smelling product is.... yep it's the contaminant busting Iron X (I'd rather lick a tramps foot than stuff my hooter in a bottle of it) :lol:

Best smelling - Rubbish Boys Juiced :thumb:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

888-Dave said:


> And the winner for the worst smelling product is.... yep it's the contaminant busting Iron X (I'd rather lick a tramps foot than stuff my hooter in a bottle of it) :lol:
> 
> Best smelling - Rubbish Boys Juiced :thumb:


I'm with you Dave! :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

turtlewax orginal, smells to me like a bath soap...


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Z8 for sure, such a sweet smell


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

AG Aqua wax is nice.....................rubber plus isn't................


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

slrestoration said:


> *Worst* IronX (i see a pattern developing here!!)
> 
> *Best* Crystal Rock although im becoming rather addicted to AF Imperial ATM


crystal rock.. what a show off  



amiller said:


> Worst- IX
> 
> Best- Swissvax Mystery/Best of Show


this is mine, worst IX.. and nicest.. the amazing passionfruit heaven that is best of show.



888-Dave said:


> And the winner for the worst smelling product is.... yep it's the contaminant busting Iron X (I'd rather lick a tramps foot than stuff my hooter in a bottle of it) :lol:
> 
> Best smelling - Rubbish Boys Juiced :thumb:


pmsl.. brilliant put dave..
ix might stink.. but it works lol.
the new wolfs smells like iron x eating a bit of wrigleys :lol: its minty but still has a back note of the stale fart smell.

oh and ross, i hate glasur smell.. coconut.. yuk


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Worse: IronX or Gliptone leather stuff (too over powering or me)

Best: Any Swissvax wax or Tarmalade


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ironx is bad, but you guys want to take a whiff of p21s red wheel cleaner. That stuff is like ironx without the attempt at covering up the smell and about 10 times worse.

Best would be either zymol field glaze or swissvax car bath (love coconut). To be fair, all the swissvax products smell great, from zuff, right up to divine.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Prism Detailing said:


> Worse: IronX or Gliptone leather stuff (too over powering or me)
> 
> Best: Any Swissvax wax or Tarmalade


oooh nice pull from left field... tarmalade smells amazing!!
soo tempted to lick it :lol:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

worst - CG new car smell
best - Onyx, migliore orginal


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Best is difficult. Take any one from:

1. PB Natural Look Dressing
2. DJ Rainforest Rub
3. Megs Endurance Gel


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Best: Autosmart WAX - mmmm Butterscotch!

Worst - No contest Iron X


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Best - Poorboy's Natural Look / Meg's Soft Wash Gel. They smell the same.

Worst - Iron X.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Since we've established Iron X smells bad, I shall also add tardis into the mix. For it makes me feel sick from the fumes, and the smell is indicative of that.

Best smelling for me so far? I was mighty impressed with the subtle amaretto flavour of Planet Polish VSOP wax, not had reason to use it yet, but I remember thinking... "corr yeah, that smells alright!" :thumb:

I also quite like the smell of AG SRP, as to me, that is the overiding "smell of car care".



Keir said:


> worst - gotta say Magifoam - I've never smelt the banana smell. Maybe really old banana's that have gone off and have been mashed up.


I'd also have to agree with this. I don't like bananas (shame, their so healthy), and have no time for bananary smells, artificial or not. Hulla Balloo shampoo smells similar. Not to my personal taste I must say, but both work well at least to make up for it.

I'm not a fan of those artifical fruit smells in general (esp. when it done badly) I guess, always ends up smelling like that fruity aroma they put on cheap novelty jonnies.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

iron X not doing so well here is it :lol:


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

Iron X without a doubt for strongest most pungent smell, but i wouldn't say it takes long for me to get used to it and it doesn't bother me. on the other hand, any strawberry scented product, i just cant handle for any length of time. bad memories from childhood hospital visits.

Best: PB natural look dressing.


any other non-detailing related associations out there?


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Worst smelling is currently fk1000p, havent had the chance to use iron x yet so dont know. Best smelling so far Megs NXT tech wax 2.0


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Iron-X hands down for me, it's horrific but does such a great job I won't be put off  Deironzer is like a minty mild version of it in my mind...

Best smell though has to be Crystal rock, Best of show or maybe even Speed demon by Surf City, it smells lush!


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Worst - ironx
Best - Wheelwax from angelwax


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Worst - ironx
Best - VP Citrus tar & Glue


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

Nattys Blue of course is the best smelling for me as it's *exactly* like my childhood bubble gums = the Malabar.


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

Worst: IronX
Best: DJ Red Mist Tropical


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

for me best is natty blue 
worst colli 476


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Worst - Iron X
Best - Z8


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Best - Dodo hard candy

Worst - Wolfs Decon Gel


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

worst: Iron-x
Best : Blacklight


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Best: Dodo BA
Worst: IronX/Tardis


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Dodo Juice hard candy just makes me wanna eat sweats 

Iron x makes me feel like death and find cuts i didnt know i had :lol:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Worst - Iron X.

Best - Poorboy's super slick & suds shampoo.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Best - Zymol Destiny is _THE_ best smelling wax ever! 

Worst - Iron X (Sorry Avi!)

Alan W


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Love gold class shampoo and I wore autobrites bubblegum spay on my Tshirt today 

Got a sample of autobrites new Purple Rain havnt tried it yet but sniff it, can confirm it stinks real bad.


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

best - dodo hard candy
worst - Valet Pro Blue gel (smells ok at first, but after agitation smells eggy like normal wheel acid).


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Best: Any Zymol Wax
Worst: Iron X


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

best - Poorboys Natural Look
worst - Serious Perforamce Show detailer. This product used to smell awesome, would give the PB NL a run for its money but now that it has sat for a year the smell has gone off and almost smells like gone off meat.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Alan W said:


> Best - Zymol Destiny is _THE_ best smelling wax ever!
> 
> Alan W





Grizzle said:


> Best: Any Zymol Wax


I'm sorry, but Destiny is a horrible smelling wax. :devil:


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Worst - iron x (obviously)

Best - Poorboys natural look dressing


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Best- Red mist
Worst- collinite 476


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Worst is with most people Iron-x but what a product

Liking the Gwash shampoo.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Its a pity there is no contest this year for worst smelly item, we could have won easy ... lol :lol:


----------



## jake4 (Sep 21, 2011)

Best= Chemical Guys Speed Wipe
Worst= AG Wheel cleaner


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Best = smartwax wax - smells of strawberry !

Worst - erm, iron x obviously, but now i have used it i would not be without it !

Oh, and tardis too, thats pretty awful smelling !


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Haven't tried a whole lot of products, but of those few that i've used.

Best = Swissvax Onyx
Worst = Armorall wheel cleaner especially after agitation


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Alan W said:


> Best - Zymol Destiny is _THE_ best smelling wax ever!


Best - agree with you Alan, marzipan loveliness! But also BoS, HD Cleanse, Field Glaze and Dodo Red Mist Tropical all rank as my faves.

Worst will be IronX, but only for the smell.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

amiller said:


> I'm sorry, but Destiny is a horrible smelling wax. :devil:


Really? Not as bad as Concours or Atlantique surely?? Cloves!! Eewww


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Iron-X
Duragloss Aquawax


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

worst i currently have is tardis - but ironx and other type products i have used are foul beyond belief - that is why i dont currently have any - resting my nostrils.

the best for me is a toss up between poorboys natural look dressing and poorboys spray and wipe - the latter i have had to refrain from drinking, then refrain my son from drinking.


----------



## sjj84 (May 8, 2010)

Worst has to be Wolfs de-ironizer, recently purchase and decanted some into a spray bottle, the smell was disgusting and lingered for ages. Haven't convinced myself to use it yet, it's really that bad.

Best for me is Natural Look Dressing, again a recent purchase, loved the smell the instant I opened the bottle.


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

Best = Natty's blue

Worst = IronX


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Should be a best smelling as everyone will pick iron X as worst 

Worst - iron x suprise suprise but apart from Iron x im not a fan of Autobrite no touch snow foam, smells terrible 

Best - V7 or last touch


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

BEST = Dodo RMT / Stjärnagloss Hjul / Swissvax Autobahn

WORST = Stjärnagloss Silke Detailer (because everyone agrees on IronX)


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Worst - Iron X

Best - CG P40 Detailer... Mmmmmm Bubblegum


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Best: Any Zymol Wax


There's virtually no smell to Vintage and Royal! 

Alan W


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Worst: Stink Bombs, oops sorry IronX 
Best: AG Express/Aqua Wax. Yum! :argie:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

If I say one of the nicest smells is Thinners would that give the wrong impression??......


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Best: AG HD Wax. Worst: Mers Rain Away (but sends you sky high)


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

My best would probably be Gloss It Finish - it doesn't smell great in the bottle but when it starts to get worked it's awesome. A few products are like that I found. The worst has to be Wolfs Deironizer for sure - minty sewage lol


----------



## 03morrisdon (Feb 26, 2011)

Worst Ultimate Snow Foam

Best Dodo White Diamond


----------



## Evomike (Dec 22, 2010)

Best: Can't decide between CG Barbones and CG Synthetic Quick Detailer

Worst: AF Tripple - awesome product, horrible smell


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Worst - Naviwax 

Best - Swissvax Best of Show


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

New best smelling one for me...

Poorboy's Natty's Red. It smells amazing!:argie:


----------



## matty_doh (Dec 14, 2009)

Worst; Going with the crowd, Iron-X. I use gloves and a face mask whenever I'm touching the stuff, and thoroughly wash down everything it's touched as the smell lingers like nothing else! Has anyone found anything genuinely effective at getting rid of the smell from driveways etc.?

Best: Zymol HD Cleanse, though it does have the negative effect of making me want a bar of chocolate...


----------

